# Tubing



## Franky (Nov 16, 2018)

Is there any available tubing....or should I say easily available tubing the fits 625 darts cold steel one could pick up at a llowes or a home depot. I mean exact ID that matches up? Many thanks.


----------



## RoyWalkerIV (Nov 12, 2018)

YOu're probably way ahead of me, but have you checked out sizing of PVC piping?


----------



## Franky (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks for reply....looking to build a "top" quallity one......would just buy one from cold steel but the two peice kind of scares me and Id like the 5 foot model. I just thought someone would know a common used metal pipe or whatever that is the exact size ID as the cold steel 625 models. I have a metal lathe and I think I could make some cool add on's,


----------



## RoyWalkerIV (Nov 12, 2018)

Just got my 2 piece 5 footer, Franky. For $37 it is totally awesome. At any price it'd be awesome I think.

Don't know why you're concerned about the 2 piece.

Shot many times, both seem to shoot about the same as far as power goes. On various trials, one seldom outdid the other as far as power, as often they tied.

I'm sure the 5' may be a bit more accurate, but at 36 feet, I couldn't tell much diff.

I love'm both.


----------



## Franky (Nov 16, 2018)

I was just thinking I'd have issues with the threads or something not sealing correctly on a two piece. Never dealt with Cold steel customer service either as far as fixing a issue with one. Might be the best idea though....seems like any kind of quality material/tubing cost more than a ready build one. Looking like two options for me...go real cheap or buy a CS commercial one.


----------



## RoyWalkerIV (Nov 12, 2018)

Concerning the threads...they are very very small and you have to twist and twist and twist, to get them tight on both sides/ends.

I thought something was wrong, since I kept twisting and it still didn't get tight. But you just have to twist for a long time. So seems

to me that leakage wouldn't be a problem. I think they engineered it this way for that possible problem.


----------



## Ducati250Single (Jan 19, 2016)

Where did you get your 2 piece 5 footer? Is it lined?


----------



## RoyWalkerIV (Nov 12, 2018)

Cold Steel from Amzn. Not sure what lined means, or if it's lined. Very nice though. A mere $34.56

Don't think anyone would be disappointed, though I like the 4' a tad better.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Jan 2, 2019)

I got the 2 piece 5' from amazon for $35 and the 4' professional from Midway USA for the same price. Each place had the other BG for about $10-15 more. Midway has shipping rates that make it less desirable unless you bust $49 so I added accessories and darts to the order.

0.625 is standard 5/8" I.D. tubing but Cold Steel tubing is going to come with a smoother bore than mill run tubing.


----------



## WilliamM (7 mo ago)

I first got a coldsteel 2 piece 5 foot magnum. 625 Blowgun. Was happy at first then started to find things out. The joint in the middle would put an impact energy in to the dart causing a loss in accuracy and distance. A solution had to be found. After quite a bit of looking I found a US company that specializes in carbon fiber tubing. Clearwater Composites LLC. Pick up a 0.625 x 0.741 carbon fiber tube 72 inch long, shipping and all was a bit over $100 and put the cold steel hardware on it. Need to lightly sand some of the cones for a perfect fit, but it's awesome now.


----------



## Graham Alexander Russell (12 mo ago)

I agree with you that "joins do affect" any blowgun. Best to have only a one piece tube either carbon fibre or copper tube.


----------



## Lobohunter (Aug 22, 2020)

Well you know i like a six foot 5/8 inch carbon fiber from Lowes for .625 
And a half inch for the .50 cal
Free shipping over fifty bucks


----------

